# Ankona Cayenne build



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Well my build for a new ankona cayenne has been underway for a couple of weeks now and I couldn’t be more excited! Went with sea foam green hull and and a white cap and the black powder coat on all SS with a 60HP mercury! These are the images I’ve received so far! I will keep y’all posted!


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

Awesome looking boat and now the fun begins. I fished mine in glass calm water and two days later was in 3’ rollers. I wouldn’t want any other Ankona for the kind of fishing I do. From 8” to 42’ you can take on nearly any kind of water within reason of course. 

View media item 3862


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Marker10 said:


> Awesome looking boat and now the fun begins. I fished mine in glass calm water and two days later was in 3’ rollers. I wouldn’t want any other Ankona for the kind of fishing I do. From 8” to 42’ you can take on nearly any kind of water within reason of course.
> 
> View media item 3862


I’m glad to hear that man! You have a beautiful boat! I like that color! How’s the mercury?


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

I appreciate that. The Mercury 50 is running well and I can get 30 mph when trimmed out. It sips fuel and usually burns around 3-5 gallons after running around 30-40 miles when I’m running to various spots around Tampa. I’ve fished from Weedon Island to Cut A down near the Skyway and make runs that are 10-15 miles in between without worry. I wanted the Suzuki, but went with the Mercury and am satisfied with it completely.


----------



## ibefisherman (Apr 20, 2017)

very nice, going to Ankona tomorrow and talk, this is one i am interested in.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Marker10 said:


> I appreciate that. The Mercury 50 is running well and I can get 30 mph when trimmed out. It sips fuel and usually burns around 3-5 gallons after running around 30-40 miles when I’m running to various spots around Tampa. I’ve fished from Weedon Island to Cut A down near the Skyway and make runs that are 10-15 miles in between without worry. I wanted the Suzuki, but went with the Mercury and am satisfied with it completely.


Okay sweet I’m glad to hear that! What made you go with the 50 instead of the 60?


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

ibefisherman said:


> very nice, going to Ankona tomorrow and talk, this is one i am interested in.


So far it’s been an extremely pleasant experience!


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

Price was the main reason, but to do it again I would go with the 60 HP for the extra bit of speed.


----------



## ibefisherman (Apr 20, 2017)

Guess yours is one that I will see being in the process of being built tomorrow, nice to know about the engine(s) too.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Marker10 said:


> Price was the main reason, but to do it again I would go with the 60 HP for the extra bit of speed.


Gotcha! How long have you had it?


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

The build was completed and delivery was on March 31st, 2018. If you need any help with options to look at, experiences, or general questions just shoot me a message. The service after the sale is a huge plus too. I have emailed Ankona and they always help me get something squared away if needed. They are a quality company and just plain good people. In my experience, you won’t be unhappy with any aspect of Ankona.


----------



## ibefisherman (Apr 20, 2017)

Marker10 said:


> The build was completed and delivery was on March 31st, 2018. If you need any help with options to loom at, experiences, or general questions just shoot me a message. The service after the sale is a huge plus too. I have emailed Ankona and they always help me get something squared away if needed. They are a quality company and just plain good people. In my experience, you won’t be unhappy with any aspect of Ankona.


Thanks for the offer, I have already looked at various aspects of what and what not I would want on one, this might take awhile, lol


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

ibefisherman said:


> Guess yours is one that I will see being in the process of being built tomorrow, nice to know about the engine(s) too.


Oh wow what a small world


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Marker10 said:


> The build was completed and delivery was on March 31st, 2018. If you need any help with options to look at, experiences, or general questions just shoot me a message. The service after the sale is a huge plus too. I have emailed Ankona and they always help me get something squared away if needed. They are a quality company and just plain good people. In my experience, you won’t be unhappy with any aspect of Ankona.


Sounds good man appreciate!


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I got mine in July '17, you will love it! It really is the "do-it-all" skiff. Hit me up if you have any questions.










Lou


----------



## ibefisherman (Apr 20, 2017)

THX1138 said:


> I got mine in July '17, you will love it! It really is the "do-it-all" skiff. Hit me up if you have any questions.
> 
> View attachment 49730
> 
> ...


If you don't mind I may also hit you up with some questions, going to the plant this morning.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I ran a Cayenne for 2 years and loved every second of it. Go with the 60. I had an E-tec and was topping out between 36-38 on a good day. The skiff is very sensitive to trim. Once you learn how to dial that thing in, it is truly an awesome skiff. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Yeah, bro. Hit me up when evs. Tell Erin and Rory Lou from Indiana said hi!

Lou


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

THX1138 said:


> I got mine in July '17, you will love it! It really is the "do-it-all" skiff. Hit me up if you have any questions.
> 
> View attachment 49730
> 
> ...


Is that your fish spotting chopper in the background there that's cheating.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Lol, I wish!! I will admit to having used it to check river conditions prior to wading Trips though ;-)

Lou


----------



## 024H6 (Jan 28, 2018)

Not sure if they’ll throw a tohatsu 50 on the back but it’s got the best power to weight ratio of any outboard out there. Worth checking out


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Yeah they will, I thought about that motor as well but decided not to go with it. I know a lot of people have great results with the Tohatsu but I just can’t bring myself to own one yet haha just stubborn I guess


----------



## 024H6 (Jan 28, 2018)

JT McStravic said:


> Yeah they will, I thought about that motor as well but decided not to go with it. I know a lot of people have great results with the Tohatsu but I just can’t bring myself to own one yet haha just stubborn I guess


 Know what you mean, I thought the same for pretty much ever. But once I ran around in my friend’s shadowcast with a tohatsu 20 I was completely impressed at how much of a work horse it was. Got the tohatsu 50 on my Sabine and it gets it.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

024H6 said:


> Know what you mean, I thought the same for pretty much ever. But once I ran around in my friend’s shadowcast with a tohatsu 20 I was completely impressed at how much of a work horse it was. Got the tohatsu 50 on my Sabine and it gets it.


Yeah they look good, especially on the Sabine’s. What is the hull weight of the Sabine


----------



## 024H6 (Jan 28, 2018)

JT McStravic said:


> Yeah they look good, especially on the Sabine’s. What is the hull weight of the Sabine


 All done up I believe the versatile weighs anywhere from 1000 to 1200 depending on the rigging


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Love it
Kingston grey hull and Matterhorne white topside


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

CaptDanS said:


> Love it
> Kingston grey hull and Matterhorne white topside
> View attachment 50468


Nice man that is a pretty skiff!


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

CaptDanS said:


> Love it
> Kingston grey hull and Matterhorne white topside
> View attachment 50468


Nice
Sweet Suzuki too


----------



## Dan8383 (Nov 22, 2018)

Should I get hydraulic steering?


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Dan8383 said:


> Should I get hydraulic steering?


My vote is yes! It’s worth the money


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

I have no problem with NFB steering, if you get a backplate yes to the hydraulic.


----------



## Dan8383 (Nov 22, 2018)

CaptDanS said:


> Love it
> Kingston grey hull and Matterhorne white topside
> View attachment 50468


What is in the center consule? Can you take a pic of that storage by the transom


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Cover by the transom is access to the live well pump and bilge pump, not storage. Center console is dry storage I have my JL Audio amp in there and a small pelican case for registration whistle and VHF. First aid kit and flares.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

*Rookie mistake warning*

The Cayenne is my first boat, first skiff. When I was first learning to run the boat, I was getting water in the center console. If you look under stern access hatch, that is where your engine wiring and bilge pump sits. There is a channel that runs up to the center console between the hull and liner for wires and engine controls. Before I learned how to get on plane quickly and use the jack plate, I would get back wash over the transom and water would flow up into the center console. This is no longer an issue for me but be aware that it can happen. 
I also use a cheap dry box I got at walmart, I keep my registration, spare drain plug and things like that in there.

Lou


----------



## Dan8383 (Nov 22, 2018)

THX1138 said:


> *Rookie mistake warning*
> 
> The Cayenne is my first boat, first skiff. When I was first learning to run the boat, I was getting water in the center console. If you look under stern access hatch, that is where your engine wiring and bilge pump sits. There is a channel that runs up to the center console between the hull and liner for wires and engine controls. Before I learned how to get on plane quickly and use the jack plate, I would get back wash over the transom and water would flow up into the center console. This is no longer an issue for me but be aware that it can happen.
> I also use a cheap dry box I got at walmart, I keep my registration, spare drain plug and things like that in there.
> ...


How did you stop that backwash?


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I just got more comfortable with the boat to get on plane faster and its not been an issue since. 

Lou


----------



## Dan8383 (Nov 22, 2018)

Once I get my ankoka amytnkng I should look at during inspection?


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Rory and Mel are pretty much on top of their game. I’d just give it a good, general once over. 

How far do you live from their shop? Did you get a trolling motor as well?

Lou


----------



## Dan8383 (Nov 22, 2018)

I am from Texas. Not getting trolling motor


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Dan8383 said:


> Once I get my ankoka amytnkng I should look at during inspection?


Just try to over it well. When I got mine back, I noticed that one of the trim tabs was mounted higher than the other. Turns out whoever installed them had the template upside down on one of them and nobody caught it. They fixed it and you couldn't tell but I had to drive back 8 hours for them to do it. But I just took the week off and hit the Lagoon again. Are you getting the fuel cell?


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Talked to Mel and delivery day is two weeks away and she is coming along nicely...now I just have to try and contain my excitement


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

Looking great. I've always been curious why they design the back deck on the Cayenne with the independent "coffin box" type setup with separate hatch that closes on top. Do you know why they do it that way instead of building the livewell/storage into the deck cap?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

ZaneD said:


> Looking great. I've always been curious why they design the back deck on the Cayenne with the independent "coffin box" type setup with separate hatch that closes on top. Do you know why they do it that way instead of building the livewell/storage into the deck cap?


Designed in to the cap would limit the options you can choose.


----------



## Dan8383 (Nov 22, 2018)

makin moves said:


> Designed in to the cap would limit the options you can choose.


How is that? Weight?


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

ZaneD said:


> Looking great. I've always been curious why they design the back deck on the Cayenne with the independent "coffin box" type setup with separate hatch that closes on top. Do you know why they do it that way instead of building the livewell/storage into the deck cap?


Also I believe they do that because it leaves that space completely open for under gunnel rod storage, so there is no sliding the rod rips into a Hole when they are facing aft


----------



## Dan8383 (Nov 22, 2018)

Is this bigger then the maverick Tunnel boats?


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Dan8383 said:


> Is this bigger then the maverick Tunnel boats?


I don’t know the size of the maverick tunnels but the cayenne is 16’11” long and 71” wide


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Dan8383 said:


> How is that? Weight?


Some people want livewell some want one big storage area some want two separate area's. The can just glass in the different molds then just attach the different deck lids to go with configuration.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

View attachment 56852







The build is complete and I love this boat so far! Have not put it in the water yet just washed and waxed it and just been starring at it! Haha


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Very nice Jt congrats.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Make sure you coat the trailer in some sort of rust preventative! That thing is PUUURTYYYY!

The skeg doesn't have any scrapes on it?!


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

freeclimber said:


> Make sure you coat the trailer in some sort of rust preventative! That thing is PUUURTYYYY!
> 
> The skeg doesn't have any scrapes on it?!


That was gonna be my next move before she touches the water haha


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice skiff man! Where’s home waters?


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

tcov said:


> Nice skiff man! Where’s home waters?


Right now I’m stationed in Brunswick, GA but born and raised in fort myers


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

JT McStravic said:


> Right now I’m stationed in Brunswick, GA but born and raised in fort myers


Thanks for your service. That boat should see plenty of slime up there.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Thank you! Fishing up here is pretty amazing!


tcov said:


> Thanks for your service. That boat should see plenty of slime up there.


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

Congrats JT, looks like it turned out great!


----------



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

Awesome, jt...im next in line for my Cayenne, excited to run it down here in Ft myers...let us know how it runs!


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

CaptainSam said:


> Awesome, jt...im next in line for my Cayenne, excited to run it down here in Ft myers...let us know how it runs!


So I ran it last night for the break it
Period and ran like a dream, the trailer dry launched just fine, at WOT trimmed up and tabbed it did 38 but it cruised at 28-30 at 4,000 rpm which is perfect


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

First weekend with the skiff has gone well! Lots of good redfish and she ran beautifully! Weather gets snotty tomorrow so good day to wax everything!


----------



## Dan8383 (Nov 22, 2018)

JT McStravic said:


> View attachment 57410
> View attachment 57412
> View attachment 57414
> 
> ...


Got pics of the j.p lifted before it loses water pressure? Got a cavitation plate?


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Dan8383 said:


> Got pics of the j.p lifted before it loses water pressure? Got a cavitation plate?


I don’t have a JP or cavitation plate so I can’t answer your question man


----------



## Dan8383 (Nov 22, 2018)

JT McStravic said:


> View attachment 56858
> View attachment 56852
> View attachment 56854
> The build is complete and I love this boat so far! Have not put it in the water yet just washed and waxed it and just been starring at it! Haha


How you like the trailer?


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Dan8383 said:


> How you like the trailer?


I love the trailer dry launches amazingly IMHO, and the torsion axle is so smooth


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Dan8383 said:


> How you like the trailer?


I also had them put a roller on the back of the trailer and sprayed it with some liquid roller the first time I i put it in the water


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> Nice!


Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2019)

JT McStravic said:


> Thank you!


Mel and crew build a good skiff and they are priced fair too! Thank you for your service!


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> Mel and crew build a good skiff and they are priced fair too! Thank you for your service!


I agree very fairly priced and the product you get is worth every penny. And thank you I appreciate it!


----------



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

Not a bad first day out...great pics! Enjoy


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Thank you!


CaptainSam said:


> Not a bad first day out...great pics! Enjoy


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

JT McStravic said:


> View attachment 57410
> View attachment 57412
> View attachment 57414
> 
> ...


That's looks great! I ordered one today. What color is that? I really like it.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Seafoam, my dude.

Lou


----------

